# erste mal auf hecht



## otto777 (6. September 2007)

hi
wollte heute mal auf hecht gehen und dies zum ersten mal nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ich dabei noch irgendwas wichtiges beachten sollte?? 
zur info gehe mit totem köderfisch


----------



## Henning Lorenzen (6. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Stahlvorfach!
KöFi aus dem Gewässer, wo du angelst.
Am besten fängt man an Schilfkanten, find ich


----------



## Fishing King (6. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

ja am besten sind Köderfische aus dem Gewässer wo du angelst und auf jedenfall ein Stahlvorfach und einen Starken anschlag machen.


----------



## woernser1965 (6. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

In Ufernähe bleiben und nicht zu tief runter...............


----------



## Rossi1983 (6. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



otto777 schrieb:


> hi
> wollte heute mal auf hecht gehen und dies zum ersten mal nun wollte ich euch fragen ob ich dabei noch irgendwas wichtiges beachten sollte??
> zur info gehe mit totem köderfisch




Fall´s mit Köfi nicht´s geht würde ich dir auf alle Fälle mal bisschen blinkern empfehlen. So habe ich meine Hechte bis jetzt alle gefangen und den Biss merkt man auch gleich. Kann man dann beim Anhauen FAST nicht´s mehr falsch machen .

Petri Heil...


----------



## Keek (6. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Mit Köderfisch auch nicht sofort den Anhieb setzen, sondern den Hecht erst einen Moment schlucken lassen!


----------



## Lasko (6. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Hey!

Ich montiere immer 2 Drillingshaken - einen ins Maul und den anderen in die Rückenflosse, oder in die Schwanzflosse...je nach größe des Köderfisches.
Hat den Vorteil, dass du 2 Chancen hast den Hecht richtig zu Haken!

Mit dem Anschlag ist das so ne Sache...Einige schwören drauf sofort anzuschlagen, andere warten erst eine Zeit lang ab. Wie mans' macht ists' falsch 

Aber mit 2 Drillingen hast du auf jeden Fall recht gute Karten!

Na dann, Petri Heil!

Lasko


----------



## otto777 (7. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

ok danke für die antworten aber eine frage noch warum der köderfisch aus dem gleichen gewässer?


----------



## fireline (7. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

@otto

ich hoff du bist (oder warst) erfolgreich,durch den wetterumschwung glaub ich haben sich die rauberer in tiefere zonen zurückgezogen,zumindest an der donau is des sehr krass,seit ein paar tagen schon keinen mehr gefangen

mfg


----------



## Alex.k (7. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



otto777 schrieb:


> ok danke für die antworten aber eine frage noch warum der köderfisch aus dem gleichen gewässer?



Bei uns ist es VERBOTEN, laut Fischereiverordnung , gekaufte oder aus anderen Gewässer gefange Fische als Köderfisch zuverwenden.

*Fischkrankheiten*

§ 2
Fischerei mit Angeln
Abs.(3) Wirbeltiere und lebende Fische dürfen nicht als Köder verwendet werden. Köderfische sind vor dem Anbringen an den Angelhaken waidgerecht zu töten und dürfen nur in dem Gewässer verwendet werden, in dem sie gefangen wurden. Zum Fang von Köderfischen darf ein....


----------



## Carphunter2401 (7. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

weil die fische evtuell krankheiten übertragen können, siehe aktuell in bayern das khv virus(tötet alle karpfen ab 18 crad wasser tehmparatur) und alle fische sind träger des viruses


----------



## otto777 (7. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

@ fireline 
war leider nicht erfolgreich aber ich habe voll viele springen gesehen naja nächstes mal


----------



## celebration (8. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Also wenns nicht läuft würd ich es auf jeden Fall mal mit einem Blinker/Spinner probieren.
So hast du ne recht gute Chance auf einen Hecht.
Ich würde dann logsichwerweise mehrere Stellen beangeln(ich geh an meinem Gewässer immer komplett rum).
Spinner von Mepps kann ich empfehlen in den Größen 4/5, mit der Löffelfor in Regenbogenforellenfarben habe ich gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Barsche sind damit allerdings auch zu erwarten.
Probier es einfach mal. Ich angel viel lieber spinnend auf Hecht als mit Köderfisch


----------



## fireline (9. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

@otto

des waren mit sicherheit keine hechte

mfg


----------



## kirsten_sux (14. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Springende Hechte. Na was ein Glück, dass ich sowas nochmal erlebe.


----------



## aalhunter.007 (14. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Hallo kirsten sux
Hau man nicht gleich so drauf vonwegen "Dummheit". Jeder fängt mal an mit dem Hechtangeln. Erst überlegen und dann schreiben. Du mit deinen 19 Jahren hast noch keinen springenden Hecht gesehen, weil Du noch keinen gedrillt hast. Der Hecht springt nämlich wenn mann ihn zu hart rannimmt beim Drill.


----------



## bounceya (23. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Ich habe heute einen springen sehen.... und ihr könnt mir glauben das war ein Hecht!!!!

Ich drill springen die abendzu auch mal und drehen sich dabei noch


----------



## Lasko (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Das passiert sehr häufig, wenn man sie im Drill zu hart ran nimmt!

Sieht aber immer wieder klasse aus!


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Erstmal ist das meiner Meinung nach totaler quatsch das wenn man den Hecht hart ran nimmt das er dann automatisch springt!Kleine Hecht neigen mehr zu Sprüngen als große!
Kleine Hechte machen sich bemerkbar im Drill weil sie ohne Paus nur schlagen und rütteln!Große Hechte dagegen ziehen mehr wie ein Auto und schlagen ein bisschen weniger!
In den meisten fällen kann man das aber nicht sagen das kommt auf jeden Fisch an z.B
-wie er gehakt ist
-wie tief das Wasser da ist
-ob er power hat und schon was im Magen hat,mit leerem Magen und tierischen Hunger wird der nicht viel machen!

Außerdem was ist hart ran nehmen?Ich fische die UBS und eine 4000FA Technium mit 20lb TufLine und habe die Bremse sogut wie ganz zu 70+ lasse ich keinen Meter Schnur :m!
Warum auch das lässt ihn nur zeit um sich los zu machen jetzt werden manche sagen :"Das kannst du doch nicht machen".Warum nicht der 70+ Hecht kämpft im Normalfall eh nicht so herbe und von daher ist die ausschlitz Gefahr kleiner!Wenn ich manche sehe wie sie mit einer 60-80g Rute die Bremse voll aufhaben und den 70Hecht noch 5min ziehen lassen und dabei sagen :"Man den lass ich solange ziehen bis er an der Oberfläche liegt".Das ist meiner Meinung nach auch nicht richtig #q.

Jetzt zum Tipp beim Hecht angeln..

Auf Grund:
-so wenig Blei wie nur möglich
-freilaufendes Blei
-einen leichten Swinger benutzen
-Stahlvorfach sollte seine 80cm haben
-Köfi nicht mit 1/0 Haken beknallen sondern 6-10 Drillinge nehmen!
-15cm+ 2Drillinge alles darunter 1 Einzelhaken!
-mitt Blasa-Hölzchen angeln das ist ein stck. Blasaholz das in das Maul des Köfis kommt und ihn auftreiben lässt nch dem auswerfen kurbelt man solange bis das Blei am Wirbel ist dann schwebt der Köfi so hoch über Boden wie dein Vorfach lang ist!Solltest du jetzt einen Meter von der Rolle freigeben dann geht dein Köfi noch 1 Meter mehr nach oben und so kann man das schon regeln!

mfg Marvin

Viel Erfolg :m:m:m


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> -Köfi nicht mit 1/0 Haken beknallen sondern 6-10 Drillinge nehmen!
> 
> 
> mfg Marvin
> ...


 


Das ist m.E. der totale Quatsch. Das ist doch dem Hecht eher egal. Der nimmt auch große Haken.

Mit den kleinen Haken steigt natürlich die Aussicht darauf, dass er sie bis zum "geht - nicht- mehr" überschluckt. 

Sehr waidgerecht ist das zwar nicht, aber wer um jeden Preis seinen Fisch fangen will, der soll ruhig so weiter machen. Was zählt da schon die Achtung vor der Kreatur.
Schließlich kann ich mir die Größe des Hechtes ja nicht aussuchen, der meinen Köderfisch atakieren soll.

Wenn ich mal zum Köderfisch greife, dann sind da mindestens Haken der Größe 2 im Einsatz, eher 1er Größe. Meine Fangausbeute hat darunter noch nie gelitten. 
Auch hierbei kommt ein Überschlucken vor, allerdings programmiere ich das nicht gleich durch die kleine Hakengröße.
Liegt auch daran, wie lange man mit dem Anschlag wartet. Da der bei mir so schnell es geht erfolgt, ist das Überschlucken eher selten.
Kann ich dadurch mal einen Biß nicht verwandeln, stört mich das nicht weiter, dann nehme ich halt den nächsten.


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Das macht keinen unterschied ob 1/0 oder 6 wenn der Hecht den Köfi beim Attackieren schluckt sind sie tief drin!
Aber vielleicht können manche hier nicht richtig mit einer Löse Zange umgehen?
Ich führe eine Lange Satbile Hechtzange bei mir mit dem es kein Problem ist die Haken zu lösen!Ich warte c.a 10sec. dann Anhieb!
Die kleinen Haken sind auch nur eine Lösung für Hechte die vorsichtig beißen wenn die wie verückt beißen nehme ich zum Teil 3/0 Waller Einzelhaken!
Nur meistens beißen sie sehr vorsichtig!
Also ist alles waidgerecht!

Ps:Schonmal mit einem Wobbler mit 3 Drillingen geangelt obwohl der Wobller nur 20cm hat?Das ist nicht waidgerecht!Die alten Mann´s 20+ hat das und ich kenne viele die mit so einem kack angeln!

mfg Marvin


----------



## Michaausberlin (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

ich ziehe die haken wenn sie denn zutief sitzten durch die kiemen raus, geht ganz einfach und der arme hecht spürt auch nichts


----------



## FisherMan66 (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



Spinn&Jerk schrieb:


> Das macht keinen unterschied ob 1/0 oder 6 wenn der Hecht den Köfi beim Attackieren schluckt sind sie tief drin!
> Aber vielleicht können manche hier nicht richtig mit einer Löse Zange umgehen?
> Ich führe eine Lange Satbile Hechtzange bei mir mit dem es kein Problem ist die Haken zu lösen!Ich warte c.a 10sec. dann Anhieb!
> Die kleinen Haken sind auch nur eine Lösung für Hechte die vorsichtig beißen wenn die wie verückt beißen nehme ich zum Teil 3/0 Waller Einzelhaken!
> ...



Was hat denn den "Köder samt Haken überschlucken" mit dem richtigen Einsatz einer Lösezange zu tun?
Wenn die Köder samt Haken bereits im Futtersack verschwunden sind, dann nützt Dir keine Lösezange der Welt mehr etwas.

Falls Dein Avatar stimmen sollte, dann verfügst Du bestimmt über jahrzehntelange Hecht- und Raubfischerfahrung. Da kann ich natürlich nicht mithalten.

Ein Wobbler von 20cm länge ist keinesfalls als klein zu bezeichnen, ist schon sehr schwer, die noch zu fischen. M.E. nach machen 3 Drillinge auch nicht viel Sinn, da sich der Fisch die Haken so besser heraushebeln kann. Bei mir gibt das keine Wobbler mit 3 Drillingen. Einen habe ich immer entfernt, und soweit es die Laufeigenschaften zulassen, die restlichen durch größere ersetzt. 

Jedenfalls ist es mir in über 30 Jahren noch nie passiert, dass ein Hecht einen großen Wobbler bis in den Futtersack weginhalliert hat und von den Drillingen eines Wobblers sitzt eh fast immer nur einer.

Auch kann man das Spinn- oder Wobbler- oder sonstiges KuKö-Fischen nicht mit einer Naturködermontage vergleichen. 

Wie dem auch sei, m.E. nach hat ein Drilling der Größe 6 oder kleiner an einer Köderfischmontage für Hecht nichts verloren, egal, wie vorsichtig die Hechte beißen mögen. Dann fange ich lieber mal keinen, als dass ich ihm die Eingeweide mit zu kleinen Haken zunagele.


----------



## Anglerfreak (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



kirsten_sux schrieb:


> Springende Hechte. Na was ein Glück, dass ich sowas nochmal erlebe.



Wieso sollen hechte nicht springen? kann mir das mal jemand erklären? An dem gewässer an dem ich angel, sehe ich ganz oft Hechte springen! Meistens jagen die Hechte denn andere Fische ...
mfg. Anglerfreak


----------



## Anglerfreak (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Äähm... oder sollte das jetzt nur verarsche sein? |kopfkrat
hmm mist... Sorry wenn ich jetzt was falsch verstanden habe...
hehe#q:q


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



FisherMan66 schrieb:


> Das ist m.E. der totale Quatsch. Das ist doch dem Hecht eher egal. Der nimmt auch große Haken.
> 
> Mit den kleinen Haken steigt natürlich die Aussicht darauf, dass er sie bis zum "geht - nicht- mehr" überschluckt.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe dich nicht!20cm Wobbler sind keinesfalls groß und ich selber fische nicht mit 3 Drillingen weil es keinen Sinn macht!

Bitte sag mir warum 1/0 Drillinge nicht so tief geschluckt werden können das man sie nicht sieht?Das kann genau so passieren wie mit 6 Haken!Außerdem ich angel auch hauptsächlich mit 25+ Köfis!Sonst fische ich mit Einzelhaken!

Außerdem |smash:|smash:|smash: No  C&R!

Nein Scherz beiseite alle Hechte die ich bis jetzt zurück gesetzt habe hatten noch nie einen Köfi so tief inhaliert!
Wie lange lässt du den schlucken bei mir sind es 10sec.!
Wenn ich schleppe sind es meistens 25cm Gufis oder Wobbler!
Tiger fressen keine Mäuse.....

Ich will mich auch nicht streiten aber wir hatten auch schonmal eine Hecht der einen 15cm Buster Jerk beim Jerken keine Absinkphase oderso und der hatte beide Drillinge ganz hinten kurz vorm Ende wir mussten sie durch die Kiemen entfernen(keine Angst war kein Problem).

mfg Marvin

Psas mit den Jahrzenten Erfahrung,du brauchst mich nicht zu verspotten und wie kommst du auf meinen Avatar ich bin 14 Jahre alt!


----------



## dorschfisher (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

wie macht ihr denn eure drilling(e) an dem köfi fest???


----------



## Flo-Zanderkönig (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Mit Uhu


----------



## dorschfisher (24. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

aber wie macht ihr die an den kiemen fest mit den 2ten drilling an der schwanzflosse weiss ich ja aber an den kiemen das kann ich mir irgendwie nich vorstellen


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (25. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Kurz davor!

mfg Marvin


----------



## FisherMan66 (25. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Na wenn Du nicht releasen willst, dann ist ja in Ordnung, nur denke daran, dass auch kleine Fische beißen können.

Außer bei extrem brauner Brühe mit Hochwasser greife ich eh nicht zum KöFi, und auch dann habe ich es eigentlich auf Zander abgesehen. Ist bei uns im Stillwasser sonst äußerst schwierig, Zander zu fangen. Dann schnappen sie aber alles, auch mehr als handlange Brassen.

Klar, gibt es größere, als 20cm Wobbler, aber fisch mal 8 Stunden Wobbler von 20+ oder schwere Jerks an der Spinn- oder Jerkrute. In meinem Alter fallen Dir dann fast die Arme ab und das Kreuz tut weh.
Zum Schleppen ist das freilich OK, nur zum Werfen nicht.

Beißen aber die Meerforellen, dann tut auch nach 12 Stunden noch nichts weh. |supergri :m


----------



## dorschfisher (25. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

hä wo?


----------



## Spinn&Jerk (27. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*

Im uhu Land!


mfg Marvin


----------



## Tommi-Engel (27. September 2007)

*AW: erste mal auf hecht*



dorschfisher schrieb:


> hä wo?


Meistens am Wasser....|supergri


----------

